# Cape Hatteras Report 6/13-6/20



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I had been planning this trip since a trip i took last year at the same time. Last year i managed to get a 18 lb cobia, after that fish i couldnt quit fishing for cobia. 

The weeks before the trip i spent countless hours making rigs and practicing my knots. As the days approached for the trip the tropical storm Alberto looked to ruin the first couple of days, or possibly the whole trip. I decided that i was gonna go fishing no matter what the weather was doing.

I had to wait to finish one last exam on tuesday before heading down. As soon as the bell rang i met my dad outside and started driving south.

We got down to Buxton around 3 or 4 PM im not sure which it was. Stopped by the shop to say hi to Jam and see what was going on. Also got to meet Ted there. Went over to the motel from there and met Cutbait Bob who was staying in the room next to us. Started getting my gear ready and loading the room with all the food. 

Headed out to the point and threw out some stingsilvers till the sun went down then threw out some shark baits with no luck.

Headed out a little late on wednesday and set up on the south side of the point and threw out a couple of baits. Managed to get a small blue in the high winds.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0262.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

A little while later as the winds picked up i got a undersized flounder. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0273.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

I started wading out and casting stingsilvers out and managed a lizardfish yeah.. Mean looking lil' suckers.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0282.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

The winds kept picking up and after a while the sandblasting made us call it quits.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0285.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Headed in for a while then took a walk down to the beach in front of the motels to see some crazy surf.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0290.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Next day we headed over to Teds shop and rented the malibu two to run out baits for the rest of the week. We set up on south beach and started running out baits. After running out a couple of baits for a while i went out with a rod and started casting for spanish and blues. Started hooking up with a lot of spanish but kept losing them. Managed to get one blue in the boat. After a while of doing that i called it quits.

I lost one ray in the wash that day. I also got to meet John and Jan, had a great time fishing with u guys. I also got some nice sunset pics this day.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0303acopy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>



<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0306.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0308acopy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0309.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

I had one small atlantic sharpnose on my 4/0 at the very end of the day.

Next morning headed out a litle late again. Set baits on the inside of the bar and the outside of it. Had a litle black tip pick up my bait on the 4/0.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0313.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Fished from the yak hard this day only getting one blue. Helped John land another black tip, broke the leader in the wash then did my dive on it grabbing it by the tail. Before the sun went down I went out to drop a bait one of my boat rods. When i got back in my dad had just barely got to my 555 gs on my OM cape point special in time, it was almost spooled. He said he was to tired to fight the fish so he handed it off to me. After about 15 min finally got it in. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0316.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0317.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Turned out to be a 5' Bull shark 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0318.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

After that we stayed out a little bit longer but went back to the room to get some rest and head back out early again. 

Hit the beach at 6:00 AM started rigging and getting ready to yak out some baits when someone came out of the camper next to us and asked if i could yak out some baits for him. Turned out to be Eric ( catman32). Started yakking baits out for him too. Had baits out for a while, then met Clay. Then got to meet Fred when he showed up in his camper. Rebaited and yakked out baits a couple of times. It was starting to get kinda crowded and i thought that if anyone got any fish of any size there would be one giant mess.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0322.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


Around 10:00 AM Eric told me to look at my rod then about 1/2 a sec later line started burning off my 555gs I pounced on that rig fast tightened up the drag, set the hook, and saw a nice splash far out near where my line was. And i knew i had a nice fish on. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0323.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
After fixing a quick wrap with my own line it looked like i was in the clear as the fish started moving to the left away from the mess of lines.
It gave me a couple of great runs as i tried to drag it to the inside of the bar. After i cleared it over the bar it turned and started heading to the right into the spiderweb of lines. Eric (catman 32) guided me through the lines .

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0327.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Started to get him in close without a single tangle. Then we got i nice glance at him, and knew it was a great fish. As i got him in real close the gaffmen went wading out. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0331.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

With a nice gaff job 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0333.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0336.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0337.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

That would turn out to be a 53 lb Cobia. And i forgot to thank the guy who gaffed it so thanks.

Begain the trophy drag back to the truck.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0340copy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0343copy-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

After that the day got slow. I would like to thank Eric, Fred, Clay, and Jay for the food.


And another great sunset. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0348.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


Sunday was slow again. Went out in the yak in the morning with spanish jumping all over the place but couldnt get them to bite. 
Around 10:00 AM had a great run and drop on the penn 4/0. Whatever it was we will never know. Not much for the rest of the day. 



See part two for the rest.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

*Heres part Two*

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0372.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Monday was kinda hard dropping baits with the hard winds. Got one little biter. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0383.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

After that i had to return the kayak to teds shop. I signed up for the OBPA. And thats about it. Headed home on tuesday morning.


Wow thats a long report. Hope yall enjoyed it.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow. great post, Eric... and terrific pictures!!!!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow, great report, love the picks. It was great fishing with you and meeting you and POP, you had to be making him proud. Your are one fishin fanatic!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Awesome report and great pics Eric, but ya forgot to mention ya met me Fri night when ya broke my plyers on that Bull....LOL
> Congrats again, looking foward to fishing with ya again.


From th other thread....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

awesome report dude. you can never ever ever have too many pics.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great Report*

That was an awesome report. Great job on your catches!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great report.. Whomever the photographer was did a super job!!! Some of the clearest sharpest pics I've seen.. Good job on the fish as well..


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

The credit for the pics goes to my dad. Since the last trip down we made an investment in a waterproof digital camera, and its made a world of diff.

And yeah i forgot to mention breaking ur pliers, srry about that


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dude, awesome job man.. great report.. congrat on your fish.

The gaffer is my buddy Ian and the other guy is read short is Ribs54 aka Chris... Ian told me he gaffed a fish for somebody, didn't know it was you.. ...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Eric,

Great job on the report and the fishing!! One of the best jobs I've seen chronicalling the events. As DD said, whoever that photographer was, give them major props! You ran with a pretty good group there, between Clay, Eric, Fred, and Hank to name a few... Way to go!!!  

FB


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

congrats on a fantastic trip, and major props to your photographer. There were some terrific shots there.


----------



## Rudde-Dogg (Jun 23, 2006)

Great report..thanks for the time you put into ur reports........................


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

One of the best reports I've read.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

One hell of a report! Good job and congrats on the catches. 
I'm looking into getting the 555gs. What # line were you using?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damn eric, when are you gonna bust you an 80lber! no more pics of fish under 80lbs for you....


your a hell of a young fisherman. with your level of dedication to fishing it isnt a wonder why you catchem up kid! im scared how good of a fisherman your gonna be when your my age man... great job on them fish, even greater job for being able to do it on a rather off week of weather and having the rollers to go out in a swell... great job on the fish buddy, i'll see you down there for some drum here shortly... tell your dad i say hello and make sure you thank him for lettin ya go down there for a week man.


oh and by the way.... mine was bigger than yours!!! but its cool cause ya's was bigga den teos!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> oh and by the way.... mine was bigger than yours!!! but its cool cause ya's was bigga den teos!


That wasn't what she said!!!!      But who's comparing...


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Heres a tripy pic for u guys. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e371/EDMboarder/IMGP0309acopy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Tripy indeed. Very nice shot. I'd be very proud of that picture if I took it. Its framing quality.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk, great report, great pics. Glad you had good sucess and a great time.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You's a feeshin' fool.....Great job, man!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

jjaachapa said:


> One hell of a report! Good job and congrats on the catches.
> I'm looking into getting the 555gs. What # line were you using?



I had 300 yards of 50# Power Pro then somewhere between 200 to 250 yards of 30# mono. Next time i might switch over to 30# power Pro to get a little more line on the reel.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Excellent post young salt. Gets my vote for post of the year. Well documented with great pics.
My favorite pic is either you riding in the wave on the yak or the very last pic of the original post with the rods, yaks and sunset.

And, oh yeah, nice cobe.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dude, this is one of the best reports I've ever read. Spec-freakin-tacular!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

WOW, that report made me feel like I was there myself. Big thanks.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Em*

nice job thanks for the report..........JS


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies  U.S.S. BECUNA SS-319 Tribute to GM Charles Randolph Mainhart 1920-1992. Thanks Grandpa.


----------

